# hangzik



## NagyKiss

_Context:_
_Somebody calls me from a party, it's loud on the other end._
_I say: Sounds like you are having fun there!_

I know that when _hangzik_ or _tűnik_ is used with a *noun* we just add "-nek/nak" - It sounds like *fun*. (Hangzik mulatságnak.) 
But if we use a* verb* - It sounds like you are *having* fun; It sounds like you are *running*; etc.

What structure is there in such a case?


----------



## gorilla

I'd naturally say something like: "Hallom, buli van!" (I can hear there is a party going on)
This is another case where a literal translation doesn't work and what we would say depends on the context.

"It sounds like you are running." - If it's still about talking on the phone, I would probably ask: "Futsz, vagy miért ilyen a hangod?" (Are you running or why is your voice like that?).
So generally I would use "(Úgy) hallom, ..." or a totally different formulation.

The verb "hangzik" means "to sound like something" only in the sense "this sounds like..." = "this can be understood like..."/"I think that what you say is...". For example "your idea sounds good" - "jól hangzik az ötleted".
With "tűnik" you can simply use "Úgy tűnik, hogy ..." = "It seems like...", for example "Úgy tűnik, otthon van." = "It seems like he is at home" / "He seems to be at home". There is no more direct structure.


----------



## NagyKiss

Thanks, that's really helpful!


----------

